# Billy said, "HEY, I'm more useless than that"



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Billy told me to go ahead since I had last post. Mght as well have 1st too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Think I'll go for 2nd.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

3rd


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

5th


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Billy was right.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2013)

you forgot 4th


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't worry Pappy, them other ones will find us direckly.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

You done good Jeff everybody got over here without issue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> you forgot 4th



I didn ferget it.....just slipped my mind.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't know. Some is on meds, others been drankin.  Might not see them to tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Except Pnut


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You done good Jeff everybody got over here without issue.



Throw me some Bonus points....might need'em one day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

MAC made it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

KMc is stumblin round somewhere I bet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2013)

don't I get 1000 bonus points fer findin it first?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

T.P. was prolly here fore I started the thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Throw me some Bonus points....might need'em one day.



You got em Jeff. 1 bonus point for Jeff C on a good thread.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ohhh! So this is wear yall wented!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> don't I get 1000 bonus points fer findin it first?



Well maybe 2 points would be more in line Pappy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> MAC made it



Did MAC receive an OABA?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2013)

shoot.... it is gonna take a long time to get back that 1000 pts for being late tonight.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy told me to go ahead since I had last post. Mght as well have 1st too.



Thought Ky had the last one. I got locked out just in time.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> T.P. was prolly here fore I started the thread.



Yep, been in here waiting for you to start the thread, took you long enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

There's P-nut.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Did MAC receive an OABA?



Yes and he gave an acceptance speech. There went your bonus point and 600 to boot for missing an OABA,


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> shoot.... it is gonna take a long time to get back that 1000 pts for being late tonight.



I would prefer yall to start "tedding" hay instead of "fluffing" hay.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2013)

do I get his points?  I saw the OABA speech.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes and he gave an acceptance speech. There went your bonus point and 600 to boot for missing an OABA,



I was out of town with Billy, that should count for somethin.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2013)

Pnut some of these city boys might not know what tedding means.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2013)

they might think it has something to do with fluffy bears.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, been in here waiting for you to start the thread, took you long enough.



I bet you went to New Thread and clicked on it and waited huh.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes and he gave an acceptance speech. There went your bonus point and 600 to boot for missing an OABA,



Aaa HA! Jeffsey lost 601 pts! Hehehe!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Aaa HA! Jeffsey lost 601 pts! Hehehe!



I stay in the red, P-nut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> they might think it has something to do with fluffy bears.



 That or hair pieces.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2013)

I run the tedder over it today.  I was hoping to bale tomorrow. I may get to anyway. It depends on how the sun does in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Billy came by, said he was tryin out his new alternator. Said the trunk and gas door opened when he first started it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 1, 2013)

My meds are kicking in and I got a story to tell. Y'all keep it useless round here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I run the tedder over it today.  I was hoping to bale tomorrow. I may get to anyway. It depends on how the sun does in the morning.



It will do as it does everyday, Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 1, 2013)

Well late to arrive and early to leave,  it makes ole KD might peeved.  But I am gone anyway.

Night guys


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Tc, t.p.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Well late to arrive and early to leave,  it makes ole KD might peeved.  But I am gone anyway.
> 
> Night guys



Night Pap. I'll use some pull with the boss man and see if I can recupe some of those points.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

P-nut gonna get the last post tonight.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

I got to go to bed too! I hope yall have some birds to shoot at, down there at that WMA.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

I am fair but dis, I mean I am fair but honest.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Night Pappy, Pnut and T.P. See yall tommorrow. Just a reminder startin Thursday it is PF weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

I sure miss Georgia.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Pappy how bout some Andy Griffith Triva 2 marraw?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like I missed most of the crowd, but I went to the abandoned house and fell out the window. Finally got up and stumbled over here. whewwwwww, am I whipped


oh btw, howdy useless ones


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 1, 2013)

Well.... None asked where I was.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 1, 2013)

what's this I hear about 1000 points KD? Didn't that BONUS check clear the bank.......... ?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night Pappy, Pnut and T.P. See yall tommorrow. Just a reminder startin Thursday it is PF weekend.



Sorry! Hope I don't get peenallized, but I found a lost beer!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Well.... None asked where I was.



HEY KMC, whar u beed bud?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Evening Doc, sorry I had to penalie you a 1000 points, but it was nothing personal.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Well.... None asked where I was.



U bein to useful. Uhh... wear was u?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey Pappy how bout some Andy Griffith Triva 2 marraw?



Pnut man comes up with a good idea I like that. We will let Pappy hand out the questions. 1 point bonus for Pnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

Haaay! Wad's up doc?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Doc, sorry I had to penalie you a 1000 points, but it was nothing personal.



That's ok then, if'n' it has to be that way.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut man comes up with a good idea I like that. We will let Pappy hand out the questions. 1 point bonus for Pnut.



Yea Baby! now only 9999 to make up!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Haaay! Wad's up doc?



Not much pnut, did you get that PM? 












and do you still have that card?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Looks like I missed most of the crowd, but I went to the abandoned house and fell out the window. Finally got up and stumbled over here. whewwwwww, am I whipped
> 
> 
> oh btw, howdy useless ones



Howdy, Doc.



kmckinnie said:


> Well.... None asked where I was.




We figgered you was stumblin round in da kitchen.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Chief


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 1, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> HEY KMC, whar u beed bud?





peanutman04 said:


> U bein to useful. Uhh... wear was u?



I was in inbetween land and saw B/F and  black panthers.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Not much pnut, did you get that PM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold on let me check.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

When you coming towards Nashville Doc?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 1, 2013)

My camera has no port to hook-up 2 show yall


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2013)

Night useless ones, got to hit the hay.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> My camera has no port to hook-up 2 show yall



Dang it! I hate it when I don't have a hook up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Night useless ones, got to hit the hay.



Think I will just go lay down, Boss!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2013)

Night fellas.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When you coming towards Nashville Doc?



I was hoping to last weekend, but I stayed here and painted my daughters house so her renters could move in.

Now this weekend is looking bleak too and I have surgery scheduled for next Thursday. So now it's looking like at least the end of the month.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 1, 2013)

nite Chief....


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When you coming towards Nashville Doc?



Hey Doc! KY has plenty of cards..... I mean the club will pick up the tab.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 1, 2013)

Later yall!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 1, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey Doc! KY has plenty of cards..... I mean the club will pick up the tab.



thanks pnut  that 1000 points  I'll make it up, plus some.

Good to know the club takes care of the members pnut.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 1, 2013)

Nite folks....... the lights on fer Billy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy said he's gonna start bottling rain water and sellin it. Gonna call it rain water.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Helped Billy do dishes to day! I held them while he washed it. He then rinsed it and put it in the strainer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

I would have bought some yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

It's better when it's fresh.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy is Building his own Boat. This ought to be fun.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

I seen Billy with Janice Coy Carter over at the feed store askin for the biggest steel traps they sold. He said they was fixin to be rich.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy had a bunch of wild berries he picked today. He was eating them and had no Idea what they were.


----------



## SissyHunter (Jul 2, 2013)

I dropped in to say hey to Billy and his  buddies.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Sissy.


----------



## SissyHunter (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Bubba.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Sissy u at the beach.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey, K. Why is Sissy at the beach? Hey, Sissy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

She could have let T.P. know she was going to the Beach.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy was at the bank this afternoon, he said the had the best pot seed in town. Said he was gonna swap a roll of pennies for some.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

He also has a 2 acre pond that he cant fish in because of Grass.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hey, K. Why is Sissy at the beach? Hey, Sissy.


 She is camping with some teenage boys for the 4th. Her son just turned 18 & starts fsu this fall. They going scalloping and such.



KyDawg said:


> She could have let T.P. know she was going to the Beach.


 She talked about that. She didn't know if he had a camper.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He also has a 2 acre pond that he cant fish in because of Grass.



He got the laziest fish I ever saw.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> She is camping with some teenage boys for the 4th. Her son just turned 18 & starts fsu this fall. They going scalloping and such.
> 
> She talked about that. She didn't know if he had a camper.



No camper, but I have a small pup tent.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy said Global warming made his carp sterile.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said Global warming made his carp sterile.



I've never heard it called that.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey, Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Filled up some bottles of rain water for Billy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P., Jeff C. said , "Hey."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy wants to know how a bull can have fun.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy wants to know how a bull can have fun.



Surround himself with idiots.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've never heard it called that.



Global warming is a claim by some whackos that the earth is getting warmer due to us people.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Howdy Jeff, Howdy T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

What time is it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy said his bull is shy in crowds.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Yall !


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Jeff, Howdy T.P.



How do, Boss?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Hey Yall !



Evenin, scott.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Scott finally got of work. PFD's have to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Bossman, it ain't the same time here as it is there.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, Scott.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Bossman, it ain't the same time here as it is there.



I know I get very confused when I travel to the Eastern time zone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I know I get very confused when I travel to the Eastern time zone.



It ticks me off, I gain an hour and then they take it back.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

does a smart phone know if you cross the time line?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It ticks me off, I gain an hour and then they take it back.



I traveled down there on year on the weekend of the time change. I threw my watch away.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm sooo medicated


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> does a smart phone know if you cross the time line?



Dont know my phone aint so smart.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> does a smart phone know if you cross the time line?



Yep. As soon as you cross it changes. One of those things that make me go, hmmm....


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep. As soon as you cross it changes. One of those things that make me go, hmmm....



Thats spooky


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

K goes over to Bluntstown Fla every once and a while.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

It actually screws my whole world up for months when the time changes. I hate it.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like it the other way...it dont need to be daylight at 9


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy wants to know if any of y'all have ever saved time. He's thinkin about startin a time bank.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> K goes over to Bluntstown Fla every once and a while.



Sneads and Grandridge also.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Sneads and Grandridge also.



But have you ever been to Two Egg?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Just saw Billy goin down the street with a truckload of gopher wood.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy wants to know if any of y'all have ever saved time. He's thinkin about startin a time bank.



Donno about saving any but i heard he was living on he borrowed


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

The bridge at Blunstown is where the time changes aint it K.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Said he was headin west to bank some time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> But have you ever been to Two Egg?



Yes......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Donno about saving any but i heard he was living on he borrowed



Borrowed time is expensive, scott.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

I always said if you gonna kill time, work it to death.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The bridge at Blunstown is where the time changes aint it K.



Yes ,Chattahochee River


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> But have you ever been to Two Egg?



I've walked on egg shells, Boss.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

If you want too get Rich.... Go to the river there is a bank on both sides


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

I used to have a piggy bank


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Mt. Pleasant is the higest point above sea level in Fla.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

The St. Johns River run from south to north.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Stephen Foster never saw the Suwanee River.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The St. Johns River run from south to north.



Getting a key to a house 8 mins from St Johns River and 20 miles from Daytona beach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Getting a key to a house 8 mins from St Johns River and 20 miles from Daytona beach.



Where am I, T.P. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Getting a key to a house 8 mins from St Johns River and 20 miles from Daytona beach.



Take your fishing poles.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

You not far from St Augistine.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. feeding the little one?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

I like Deston Beach


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> T.P. feeding the little one?


LoL...Yep.


Jeff C. said:


> Where am I, T.P. ?



DeLand Fla, Jeff C.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Pnut down at the pool room in Tifton again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

I am bout ready to hand out some penalties.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> LoL...Yep.
> 
> 
> DeLand Fla, Jeff C.



Ding Ding Ding!! We have a winner folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am bout ready to hand out some penalties.



I'll take a few and bank them.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

slip is sure worried about seeds


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Pappy must be tedding his hay!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Lonzo and Billy got caught playing Texas hold'em behind the feed mill.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ding Ding Ding!! We have a winner folks.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dang T.P...LOL  ...Aint no tellin what he thinks now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Where is my penalty, KD.....you bank it for me?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Dang T.P...LOL  ...Aint no tellin what he thinks now



.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy's boss is taking everyone out for a steak dinner tonight. They are celebrating 10 days without Billy losing another arm at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone got any seeds?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where is my penalty, KD.....you bank it for me?



You aint done nothing to deserve one. Now Pnut, I am just waiting on him.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Anyone got any seeds?



Whachaneed, mane...whachaneed?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You aint done nothing to deserve one. Now Pnut, I am just waiting on him.



I'll try harder.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy's boss is taking everyone out for a steak dinner tonight. They are celebrating 10 days without Billy losing another arm at work.



Hes doin better than I did....I broke my neck and back at work and all i got was a helicopter ride


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Whachaneed, mane...whachaneed?



Got any dental floss seeds?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Hes doin better than I did....I broke my neck and back at work and all i got was a helicopter ride



Somebody run over you with a scraper?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy's boss is taking everyone out for a steak dinner tonight. They are celebrating 10 days without Billy losing another arm at work.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Somebody run over you with a scraper?



Felt like it....cutting frozen dead pine trees down...you can figure it out from there...I'm ok though!....not parilizing stuff ...permanent neck and backache though


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Felt like it....cutting frozen dead pine trees down...you can figure it out from there...I'm ok though!....not parilizing stuff ...permanent neck and backache though



Ouch! Dead trees can hurt a fella!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy's 4th wife got hit in the head with a ceiling fan today. Dont know what happened.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Ouch! Dead trees can hurt a fella!



Yeah...I dont recommend it at all


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy's 4th wife got hit in the head with a ceiling fan today. Dont know what happened.



Was she tied to it?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Was she tied to it?



Something about a snake, maybe T.P. heard more about it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy, ya in hear


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy is starting a new company called, "Lend-A-Hand".


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Billy, ya in hear



Whats up Hankus?...aint seen you in awile


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy is on the moonshine tonight Hank.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy just came by wanting me to play hide-n-seek. He told me to count to 10 and said he was gonna go hide behind the couch.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Something about a snake, maybe T.P. heard more about it.



She was trying to dry her hair, said she thought it would be faster than the hair dryer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy just came by wanting me to play hide-n-seek. He told me to count to 10 and said he was gonna go hide behind the couch.



Aint that where you got that money you won at the WW hid.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Whats up Hankus?...aint seen you in awile



life been keepin me busy



KyDawg said:


> Billy is on the moonshine tonight Hank.



Id rather have it in me than ride it 



KyDawg said:


> Aint that where you got that money you won at the WW hid.



not no more


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. done turned that couch upside down.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Billys in the couch fort I betcha


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy said he knew where Jeff kept his stash.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said he knew where Jeff kept his stash.



On top of the couch, Its upside down.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

#1 cash crop in KY


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Unionized. I don't get it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey, Sissy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said he knew where Jeff kept his stash.



I let him find so he would forget.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

unionized?....nawwww...how you figure?


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Sissy and Pappy!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

when did unions get eyes  I thought  taters had eyes


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sissy is makin me nervous...wont speak


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Did Billy find your winnings T?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Sissy....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did Billy find your winnings T?



Billy sees findin an confiscatin as the same meanin of different words


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Are pup tents aloud,If so I'lljoin ya;


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Well Well Pappy is here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> when did unions get eyes  I thought  taters had eyes



Thank the chemist.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

*HEY SISSY*


mebbe she cain hear us


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

I am a tired little puppy.  Been baling hay, hauling hay and stacking hay.  hay, hay, hay... here I is


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Sissy is makin me nervous...wont speak



Cherish it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Sissy have you sent your mony, opps dues to the club yet? We I mean this club here is cheap....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank the chemist.



Thanks Billy


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did Billy find your winnings T?



Yeah, I ain't even got a couch. I keep all my cash in the my right hand welding glove, Billy would never pick that up.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cherish it!



....aint that the truth!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

Pnut wants Andy trivia?  I will have to think about that some. I haven't seen Andy in ages.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I am a tired little puppy.  Been baling hay, hauling hay and stacking hay.  hay, hay, hay... here I is



Tired puppies sleep good....evenin Pappy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Sissy, BkW says hey.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Good thing my cows like Jhonson grass.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Are pup tents aloud,If so I'lljoin ya;



I hope so, cause I got one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pnut wants Andy trivia?  I will have to think about that some. I haven't seen Andy in ages.



I got one for you. Where is Pnut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Sissy have you sent your mony, opps dues to the club yet? We I mean this club here is cheap....



Yeah Sissy, sent it here. Don't send it to KyDawg it will get there too early.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Sissy, are you ok? If you need help, just type "Help"..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah Sissy, sent it here. Don't send it to KyDawg it will get there too early.



Where my Dues?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Who done run Sissy off?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cherish it!



Wisdom from a married man


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

Sissy, after you type help, click on the Post Quick Reply button.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

She done ran off...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Sissy, after you type help, click on the Post Quick Reply button.



Think she hit the wrong button, Pappy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Where did my Sissy go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Wisdom from a married man



I say 'huh?' a lot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't burn your feet at the beach.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

I got Pnut a trivia question... now where is he at?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Thought I would give everybody an update on points. To avoid embarassing some member I wont post the ones that are negative.

1. KyDawg 318,000
2. T.P. 61
3. Hankus 5
4. oops 2


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I say 'huh?' a lot.



Hows the fishin lookin this weekend, Billy wanted ta know


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got Pnut a trivia question... now where is he at?



Don't know, but according to da Boss, he's in big trouble.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thought I would give everybody an update on points. To avoid embarassing some member I wont post the ones that are negative.
> 
> 1. KyDawg 318,000
> 2. T.P. 61
> ...



jeff had c......no wait never mind thats his handle


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thought I would give everybody an update on points. To avoid embarassing some member I wont post the ones that are negative.
> 
> 1. KyDawg 318,000
> 2. T.P. 61
> ...



Those aint points!...thats the demerit list


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

Late again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Hows the fishin lookin this weekend, Billy wanted ta know



Not sure at this moment, I will get back to you though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

I got something of a conundrum.  

I got Pnut wanting me to post some Andy trivia, and I got a question or two for him.  

Here is the issue.  If he wants me to post a question, and I do, would that be something useful?  Since this is a useless post, would I get some penalty points for be useful ?


Oh the delimma


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Whats up MAC?...you found us anymore jobs?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Pnut you been late 3 nights in a row. I done gave you a verbal reprimand, now you are getting a written one.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thought I would give everybody an update on points. To avoid embarassing some member I wont post the ones that are negative.
> 
> 1. KyDawg 318,000
> 2. T.P. 61
> ...



sounds a lot like that Egyptian election.  I didn't believe those posted results either.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got something of a conundrum.
> 
> I got Pnut wanting me to post some Andy trivia, and I got a question or two for him.
> 
> ...



jus ask qwestions bout Barney


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thought I would give everybody an update on points. To avoid embarassing some member I wont post the ones that are negative.
> 
> 1. KyDawg 318,000
> 2. T.P. 61
> ...



Uhh...where's the rest of the list?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got something of a conundrum.
> 
> I got Pnut wanting me to post some Andy trivia, and I got a question or two for him.
> 
> ...



You in the clear on trivia Pappy. Trivia aint really useful.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got something of a conundrum.
> 
> I got Pnut wanting me to post some Andy trivia, and I got a question or two for him.
> 
> ...



Now thats a conundrum!...should send that to wikipedia for an example


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhh...where's the rest of the list?



I said I did not want to embarass anybody Jeff.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like Earnest T


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got something of a conundrum.
> 
> I got Pnut wanting me to post some Andy trivia, and I got a question or two for him.
> 
> ...



Knowin the bossman, u will probly get repreemanded for spellin gud.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Why did Aunt Bee kill Opie's mocking bird?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got something of a conundrum.
> 
> I got Pnut wanting me to post some Andy trivia, and I got a question or two for him.
> 
> ...



No Color episodes!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Whats up MAC?...you found us anymore jobs?



Nope........just keeping up my quota for the unemployment office.


I find more next month.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

I got clearance from the boss.  I is good.  

Pnut on the other hand is in trouble.  

Please post a copy of the written warning.  I ain't seen one of them before.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

kydawg said:


> i said i did not want to embarass anybody jeff.



oh


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure at this moment, I will get back to you though.



auhite, the folks is up today an tomorow, I may come up this weekend if I can get the chores done here


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> No Color episodes!



Paula Deen got in trouble for saying things like that.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Opie said, What did you kill my Bird fer Aunt bee.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got clearance from the boss.  I is good.
> 
> Pnut on the other hand is in trouble.
> 
> Please post a copy of the written warning.  I ain't seen one of them before.





KyDawg said:


> Pnut you been late 3 nights in a row. I done gave you a verbal reprimand, now you are getting a written one.



there tis


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> auhite, the folks is up today an tomorow, I may come up this weekend if I can get the chores done here



4-10, just need to check with brother make sure he ain doin nuttin.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Why did Aunt Bee kill Opie's mocking bird?



aunt bee didn't kill it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got clearance from the boss.  I is good.
> 
> Pnut on the other hand is in trouble.
> 
> Please post a copy of the written warning.  I ain't seen one of them before.



Hippa dont allow that Pappy


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hippy dont allow that Pappy



That Billys one legged welder friend


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

I remember Opie killing a mockingbird, but not Aunt Bee.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Nope........just keeping up my quota for the unemployment office.
> 
> 
> I find more next month.



Gotta keep em happy downtown..its never good to do anything that stops checks from coming on time


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I remember Opie killing a mockingbird, but not Aunt Bee.



You remember too good, drink another


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> aunt bee didn't kill it.



Yes she did. she just blamed it on Opie. That bee was sneaky. She beat everything you know.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

Next ? alec!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hippa... lol

Now you digging for excuses.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

sinclair1 and slip are looking for seed salesmen a few threads down


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> sinclair1 and slip are looking for seed salesmen a few threads down



He made it clear for you Scott.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> sinclair1 and slip are looking for seed salesmen a few threads down



 ANDY GRIFFITH TRIVIA! Bout to show these boys up!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Why did Barney cross dress in one episode.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

What kin were Barney and Andy?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone here know olcowman? The stuff that comes outta his typers is priceless..



olcowman said:


> I'm sorry I started out so mean, I didn't realize you was a girl. I would've took it easier on you? I kind of had an up close and personal sighting myself with some bigfoot "researchers" therefore I have done a little research myself. If you afiliate yourself or choose to use most any of the current "big time" bigfoot websites you've already got a strike against you. If you are of intelligence a notch above drawing a govt check you can log on and see what I am trying to convey.
> 
> We moved back to our home in east tennessee a few years back on a permanent basis as I was working on NP campgrounds in the area. One night I stumbled across one of my neighbors on the computer telling the dangdest tale you ever heard. Her name is Janice Carter Coy, look her up and bear in mind I could almost see her little ol' house trailer from the cabin in the wintertime. A small patch of woods, a creek and an eighty acre pasture was between us. (and a barn that was used for bigfoots outhouse, bf pooh knee deep?) She had a friend named Mary Green and they had done wrote a book and all, 50 Years of Living with Bigfoot.
> 
> ...


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> ANDY GRIFFITH TRIVIA! Bout to show these boys up!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What kin were Barney and Andy?



they were cousins


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Why did Barney cross dress in one episode.



Barney dressed up as a woman to try and catch a bookie that was working with Floyd.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Does anyone here know olcowman? The stuff that comes outta his typers is priceless..



Yeah....I laughed till I hurt when he wrote about the FF running Raymond Eubanks off (BB boom), if he aint a writer he should be...I'd buy a book


----------



## scott44 (Jul 2, 2013)

Night...play times over


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't know him personally, but would love to sit around a campfire with him indulging in a few cold beverages.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> they were cousins





NE GA Pappy said:


> Barney dressed up as a woman to try and catch a bookie that was working with Floyd.



Got doggit! I went to get a mater sammich and yall done started !


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Yeah....I laughed till I hurt when he wrote about the FF running Raymond Eubanks off (BB boom), if he aint a writer he should be...I'd buy a book



bleve I missedt hatun


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know him personally, but would love to sit around a campfire with him indulging in a few cold beverages.



yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Night...play times over



Good night scott.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Olcowman would make a fine addittion to our club.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Why did Gomer pour gas in Barney's lap?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

Who was Andy's first girlfriend?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Evening MAC


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Who was Andy's first girlfriend?



Cant remeber her name, but Andy tried to make Barney Jealous by offering to walk her to Church.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Why did Gomer pour gas in Barney's lap?



You got me on that one.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know him personally, but would love to sit around a campfire with him indulging in a few cold beverages.



I don't know if I could handle him and alcohol.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cant remeber her name, but Andy tried to make Barney Jealous by offering to walk her to Church.



Ellie Walker... ran for city council and ran the drug store.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

there was a little guy dressed in a cowboy outfit in a couple of episodes.... what was his name.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You got me on that one.



Barney was in the Fort Knox Gold truck and Gomer used the door vent where ole Barn was sitting guarding it with a Tommy Gun, to fill it up.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

I remember that now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 2, 2013)

I have enjoyed his writings as well. He truely has atalent.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

For 500 points, Pnut, What was Charlene Darlings husband's name ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I don't know if I could handle him and alcohol.



Sides would hurt the next day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I have enjoyed his writings as well. He truely has atalent.



He emailed me some of his tales.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

All rite wife and little man in da bed! I'm ready!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> For 500 points, Pnut, What was Charlene Darlings husband's name ?



Earnest T Bass.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Earnest T Bass.



Earnest T just wishes... Charlene was already married by the justice of the peace, and Earnest didn't think it was legal cause a preacher didn't marry them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Earnest T just wishes... Charlene was already married by the justice of the peace, and Earnest didn't think it was legal cause a preacher didn't marry them.



Well she was going to marry Andy in one episode!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

maybe KD will let us use the trivia points to build up our forum points...  I know I could use a few thousand point to help me out of a bind.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> there was a little guy dressed in a cowboy outfit in a couple of episodes.... what was his name.



Leon


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Well she was going to marry Andy in one episode!



Or was it oppie? I done drank too much.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Well she was going to marry Andy in one episode!



Yep, she was, and the only thing kept it from happening was that hoot owl that Gomer had in the tree. lol


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Earnest T just wishes... Charlene was already married by the justice of the peace, and Earnest didn't think it was legal cause a preacher didn't marry them.



he was tryin to marry barney


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Leon



Yepper doozie.... 

Go on home now Leon.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Yep, she was, and the only thing kept it from happening was that hoot owl that Gomer had in the tree. lol



werent barney ridin a white horse backwards in thatun someres


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hankus said:


> he was tryin to marry barney



Stole Barney out from under the tree dressed in the wedding gown.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2013)

Night fellers, eye is tired


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 2, 2013)

Did I get some more points tonight?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

What was the club's name that Andy and Barney visited, in hopes of getting in?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 2, 2013)

howdy Chief


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 2, 2013)

sup pnut? golf today?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

What was the name of the place where Juanita worked?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> sup pnut? golf today?


Not much! Planning on being out there tomorrow.


NE GA Pappy said:


> What was the name of the place where Juanita worked?



Your good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> howdy Chief



Evenin, Doc.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> What was the club's name that Andy and Barney visited, in hopes of getting in?



I can't remember .... I remember the show, and that Barney made a  fool of himself. They invited Andy to join, but not Barn, and Andy wouldn't do it...


dang, what was the name of that club.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Did I get some more points tonight?



Absolutely not. I got knokced off the air for about 20 minutes.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> What was the club's name that Andy and Barney visited, in hopes of getting in?



U googlin pappy?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> What was the name of the place where Juanita worked?



Thuh Diner


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I can't remember .... I remember the show, and that Barney made a  fool of himself. They invited Andy to join, but not Barn, and Andy wouldn't do it...
> 
> 
> dang, what was the name of that club.



Esquire club!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> What was the name of the place where Juanita worked?



Most of the time it was called the diner... Barney called there all the time...

They told the name one time that I can remember...

Junction Café.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> U googlin pappy?



Talking it over with the wife... neither of us can remember


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Absolutely not. I got knokced off the air for about 20 minutes.



Too much wine... um I mean electrical storm?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

What was aunt Bee's boyfriends job?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 2, 2013)

hay Pappy, I was caughting up


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh BTW,   Charlenes husband was Pvt. Dudley Wash.   She called him Dud.

You better git out from here Earnest T..  We got the law in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Later Hank.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Talking it over with the wife... neither of us can remember



I tried that while ago too! They ain't usefull are they?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> What was aunt Bee's boyfriends job?




He was handy man that was traveling through town.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

What up jeffsey!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I tried that while ago too! They ain't usefull are they?



Mine ain't doing to well.  She is trying to tell me it was the butcher, but she is confusing Sam the butcher off the Brady Bunch and Alice the maid.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Too much wine... um I mean electrical storm?



Just fixing to pour myself a little nightcap Doc.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

Why was Barney arrested?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

KD, what about collecting these points on our accounts?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> What up jeffsey!



Heyyyy, P-nut.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 2, 2013)

Y'all boys spent too much time in front of the tv.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

How much money was oppie giving the bully?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

a nickel


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

What was Rafe Hollister's biggest asset?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Why was Barney arrested?



Citzen arrest for a u turn.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> What was Rafe Hollister's biggest asset?



Don't remember him.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Citzen arrest for a u turn.



I love that episode...

citizen's arrest, citizen's arrest


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> KD, what about collecting these points on our accounts?



You have move back above the line Pappy. Pnut, well it will take him a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> What was Rafe Hollister's biggest asset?



Moonshine and a county Suit.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Don't remember him.



I bet you do.  He was the farmer that had the daughter where Ellie wanted to fix her up with some makeup.  

Andy convinced him that using his daughter to attract a husband was the best way to use that asset.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 2, 2013)

gotta run folks, too many text and too much stuff going on right now. nite all


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Moonshine and a county Suit.



Boy, could he sing too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I bet you do.  He was the farmer that had the daughter where Ellie wanted to fix her up with some makeup.
> 
> Andy convinced him that using his daughter to attract a husband was the best way to use that asset.



I do now! That's the one were the neighbor boys was all over her at the end! And she was HOT!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

well, I am off to bed. 

enjoy your evening and be careful out there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Pnut, Pnut, Pnut


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I do now! That's the one were the neighbor boys was all over her at the end! And she was HOT!



oh my... now Pnut is gonna be having dreams about her.

I was sitting here trying to remember her name.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> gotta run folks, too many text and too much stuff going on right now. nite all



Later, Doc.....gonna head out too! 

Catch y'all later boyz!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> gotta run folks, too many text and too much stuff going on right now. nite all



Go ahead Doc! And get us some more beer holder pics!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Useless ones yall get ready for 4 days of 24 hour posting, penalty free, starting Thursday.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 2, 2013)

It was kinda of a boys name, and her dad treated her like a boy. Had her doing all the chores and stuff around the farm..

I will remember her name sooner or later.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut, Pnut, Pnut



Yes sir?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy could sing pretty good to. He led the choir for several years.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> It was kinda of a boys name, and her dad treated her like a boy. Had her doing all the chores and stuff around the farm..
> 
> I will remember her name sooner or later.



I know it's on the tip of my tongue!
I just watched that episode last week.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

Billy would be proud of me today!
I started at 5:00 and I am on #18.
Wife ain't to happy though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 2, 2013)

Night nite yall!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 2, 2013)

Night T


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

I going to post early to see if I can earn some bonus points!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy is trying to find him a new ridin mower. So yall better keep em chained down!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy put sugar in my push mower's gas tank. Now I need a new rider.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy's ticked off today too! His 3rd wife was making a cake today and Billy was going to lick the beaters off but he accidently hit the button and got his tongue stuck in the beater! He can'c calk co cood now!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

I seen Billy come by with a new-to-him '74 crapsman ridin mower. Dang engine was missing the head and didn't have no wheels and the deck was gone. I told him weren't no way he'd ever get that thang runnin. He said he had just finished a tinkerin' course down at the trade school and he felt good about it.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

The wild bunch....how yall today?


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I seen Billy come by with a new-to-him '74 crapsman ridin mower. Dang engine was missing the head and didn't have no wheels and the deck was gone. I told him weren't no way he'd ever get that thang runnin. He said he had just finished a tinkerin' course down at the trade school and he felt good about it.



I had one like that when i was little...was rough pushin it back up the hill..think it was a murray though


----------



## oops1 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I seen Billy come by with a new-to-him '74 crapsman ridin mower. Dang engine was missing the head and didn't have no wheels and the deck was gone. I told him weren't no way he'd ever get that thang runnin. He said he had just finished a tinkerin' course down at the trade school and he felt good about it.



.. Reckon he may wanna part with it once he's got her goin?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> The wild bunch....how yall today?



Jus' trying to stay one step ahead of the man.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jus' trying to stay one step ahead of the man.



Cheaper that way...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Pnut is confused about the rules, let's see If I can clear them up for him. Pnut  -2500 points for posting early.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut is confused about the rules, let's see If I can clear them up for him. Pnut  -2500 points for posting early.



What times early?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Mac is back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> What times early?



Matt Dillon had not started yet. He comes on at 5 Eeastern.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Mac is back.



I cain't get nuthin past y'all.



 Would that be considered useful? Keepin y'all alert and all?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy is digging a fire pit. He wanted to know if he could have a picture of mine. I told him mine was just a place where I burned trash, he said trash was all he had to burn anyhow.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Matt Dillon had not started yet. He comes on at 5 Eeastern.



Gottcha...never cared for matt....liked festus though


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> I cain't get nuthin past y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be considered useful? Keepin y'all alert and all?



We're on it! ...We just look like we aint


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

That Hillbilly from North Carolina is here.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That Hillbilly from North Carolina is here.



Danged if he ain't lost or somethin. He got way too much education to be on here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2013)

I drove by Billy's place today, and durned if he wouldn't out in the yard building a big wooden boat. He had two possums and two squirrels and two billy goats and two game roosters in cages.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello, Hillbilly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Danged if he ain't lost or somethin. He got way too much education to be on here.



You durn right, I know when "I" comes before "E" and I can  even cipher some. Billy flagged me down and made me translate feet to cubits.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I drove by Billy's place today, and durned if he wouldn't out in the yard building a big wooden boat. He had two possums and two squirrels and two billy goats and two game roosters in cages.



Sounds like he was building an undercover fighting boat. Put it out in the middle of Lake Lanier where there ain't no gambling laws and such.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I drove by Billy's place today, and durned if he wouldn't out in the yard building a big wooden boat. He had two possums and two squirrels and two billy goats and two game roosters in cages.



Tell him to run by that there seed bank too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy said his favorite tv show is Honey BooBoo.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> You durn right, I know when "I" comes before "E" and I can  even cipher some. Billy flagged me down and made me translate feet to cubits.



'Cept in Budweiser. Somebody didn't have no schoolin' when they came up with that name.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Dont know why Billy is putting all them Donuts in that boat he is building.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> 'Cept in Budweiser. Somebody didn't have no schoolin' when they came up with that name.



yeah...shoulda been a Z after the dubya eye


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont know why Billy is putting all them Donuts in that boat he is building.



PFDs for the rats...dont need a ticket during the flood


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Tell him to run by that there seed bank too!



Billy said he don't like seeds-they make his blunts pop and sizzle.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sounds like he was building an undercover fighting boat. Put it out in the middle of Lake Lanier where there ain't no gambling laws and such.



He said he was hopin' to have it runnin' a hundred miles an hour by next weekend so he can join that poker run.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Billy said he don't like seeds-they make his blunts pop and sizzle,


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy went to the Dentist today with a toothache. The Dentist told him he was going to have to extract it. Billy asked him if it would cheaper just to pull it.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy 



BILLY!!!



ya here


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello, Hankus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy burnt his tongue today, said to tell y'all "Hewwo."


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Hankus.



Imma goine get me a ride in that fancy canoe of yourn someday


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy went to the Dentist today with a toothache. The Dentist told him he was going to have to extract it. Billy asked him if it would cheaper just to pull it.



He will be tore up when they want to make an expensive x ray and then pull it...They can take it home and look at it after they pull it out


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Imma goine get me a ride in that fancy canoe of yourn someday



We can sho do it! You'll like it!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hillbilly is back.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

hillbillys do it like that


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy's not return'n my calls!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

One Dentist told Billy he tought he could save his tooth. Billy told him he could do whatever he wanted to with it after he pulled it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Shakey showed up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy went to the Dentist today with a toothache. The Dentist told him he was going to have to extract it. Billy asked him if it would cheaper just to pull it.





scott44 said:


> He will be tore up when they want to make an expensive x ray and then pull it...They can take it home and look at it after they pull it out



Billy said that tooth had been killin' him for a long time. After the dentist pulled it, he told him that he wanted to keep it. He took it home, put it in a plate, and poured half a gallon of cane syrup and a tray of ice cubes over it; and told it, "Now hurt, durn you!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy just rode by, had visqueen in the bed of his truck and about 300- gal jugs to start his new Rain water company.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy just rode by, had visqueen in the bed of his truck and about 300- gal jugs to start his new Rain water company.



I think that rainwater thing is just a front.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Billy said that tooth had been killin' him for a long time. After the dentist pulled it, he told him that he wanted to keep it. He took it home, put it in a plate, and poured half a gallon of cane syrup and a tray of ice cubes over it; and told it, "Now hurt, durn you!"



I always eat ice and chew taffy on the way to the dentist so I will be good and mad when they go to pull one


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just driving by.  Enjoy the holiday tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Just driving by.  Enjoy the holiday tomorrow!



Dont you need to be trolling somewhere Martin.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

I seen Billy over at the DMV try to pass a bad check for his drivers license. He didn't know they new he had no money.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy says he drills the holes out in his pepper shakers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I seen Billy over at the DMV try to pass a bad check for his drivers license. He didn't know they new he had no money.



Wonder what he wants with a driver's license. He aint had one in 15 years.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder what he wants with a driver's license. He aint had one in 15 years.



LoL...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy just got back from buying some tater chips at Walmart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Billy just got back from buying some tater chips at Walmart.



Wonder where he got the money this time?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2013)

tater tot


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Billy just got back from buying some tater chips at Walmart.



That Billy sho does love his Wal-Mart tater chips. I seen him eat a whole bag of Funyuns one time while he was hiding in one of them round dress racks. He had the bag and 6 pk of mountain dew right there in spring clearance section.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey, Pnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello every body! Little late again. I have to take a lot of dirt roads to get home. I see I got me 2500 pts for posting first!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy asked me a ? today. He wants to know, if you got a 20 lb flat tire and you put 60 lbs of air in it; How much would it weigh?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 3, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy asked me a ? today. He wants to know, if you got a 20 lb flat tire and you put 60 lbs of air in it; How much would it weigh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy asked me a ? today. He wants to know, if you got a 20 lb flat tire and you put 60 lbs of air in it; How much would it weigh?



Evenin, P-nut!

Bout 17 lbs.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm going with 34lbs. Its a trick question, you have to use the radius squared.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll go with...........C


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey Jeff, MAC, KY, Tp and guests!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

I told him I didn't know.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 3, 2013)

Squared tires?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That Billy sho does love his Wal-Mart tater chips. I seen him eat a whole bag of Funyuns one time while he was hiding in one of them round dress racks. He had the bag and 6 pk of mountain dew right there in spring clearance section.



Billy is one sick puppy.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Squared tires?



Yeah, he buys them used from Wall Mart shopping carts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm going with 34lbs. Its a trick question, you have to use the radius squared.



Billy fills his with hot air, said it is lighter.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm going with 34lbs. Its a trick question, you have to use the radius squared.



According to where he got the air.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy is one sick puppy.



Saw him eatin some grass.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey Jeff, MAC, KY, Tp and guests!



Hey PenaltyMan.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Howdy MAC


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey PenaltyMan.



 Hey! what you talkin bout willis!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

My cows are acting real strange. They ran out of mushrooms last night.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2013)

Dishes DONE!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Kmc's late! I bet you won't penalize him.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 3, 2013)

Howdy KD


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

I seen Billy headed south below Atlanta with a backpack full of groceries. I asked him where he was going and he said he was going to hike the Appalachian trail. Said he was gonna be gone a while.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My cows are acting real strange. They ran out of mushrooms last night.



My cows got out nite before last and attacked my truck! Cost me 300 $.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Kmc's late! I bet you won't penalize him.



It is a lot more fun to penalize you.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Kmc's late! I bet you won't penalize him.



I checked in earlier via pm. You just need to worry how to post a pic with harvest record!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

NCBilly is back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy want to start athread about where you saw a big buck beside the road. What time and where!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I seen Billy headed south below Atlanta with a backpack full of groceries. I asked him where he was going and he said he was going to hike the Appalachian trail. Said he was gonna be gone a while.



Squared tires on the Appalachian trail?


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey again folks...was Billy still headed south lookin for that A trail?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

KD, did NCBilly get an award?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> NCBilly is back.



He has a tooth in a bowl covered with Ice cream


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Pappy is late again.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Hey again folks...was Billy still headed south lookin for that A trail?



Yeah, I figured talking to him was no use, he was pretty focused so I let him go.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KD, did NCBilly get an award?



I depend on you to let me know who is due. Was today his first post? I dont need to be in trouble with him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Hey again folks...was Billy still headed south lookin for that A trail?



Billy is headed south in a police car headed to trial.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I checked in earlier via pm. You just need to worry how to post a pic with harvest record!



I got to kill a deer 1st! And I was worried bout my info surfing around on the intreweb. Why can't you just fold the paper over where that stuff can't be seen?


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yeah, I figured talking to him was no use, he was pretty focused so I let him go.



Just lookin at the ground cussin every 3rd step huh?...in deep thought


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

oops did you look at your lawnmower thread?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Hey again folks...was Billy still headed south lookin for that A trail?



He thinks it is by the Appalachicola River.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2013)

No count billy from the hill reads slow.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I got to kill a deer 1st! And I was worried bout my info surfing around on the intreweb. Why can't you just fold the paper over where that stuff can't be seen?



Watch for black SUV's in the driveway Pnut...Gummint knows everthang!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sup fellas??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I seen Billy headed south below Atlanta with a backpack full of groceries. I asked him where he was going and he said he was going to hike the Appalachian trail. Said he was gonna be gone a while.



Told me he was headin up to NC's place. Said they are cuzzins.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Oops there he is.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 3, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I got to kill a deer 1st! And I was worried bout my info surfing around on the intreweb. Why can't you just fold the paper over where that stuff can't be seen?



I did last  year. and one of the admins suggested that.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He thinks it is by the Appalachicola River.



It can start there,,,,just takes longer is all


----------



## oops1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> oops did you look at your lawnmower thread?



Not since I left work.. When I got home there was a bunch of doo doo in my dogs kennel .. Been fumigating the house.    I think billy neaked in and put it there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Told me he was headin up to NC's place. Said they are cuzzins.



Said he wanted to swing by KMc's 1st and start @ the beginning on the beach.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Where did T.P. go, he sposed to be checking on something for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Not since I left work.. When I got home there was a bunch of doo doo in my dogs kennel .. Been fumigating the house.    I think billy neaked in and put it there.



Check it out and don't forget to check with Pappy.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I got to kill a deer 1st! And I was worried bout my info surfing around on the intreweb. Why can't you just fold the paper over where that stuff can't be seen?



K wanted to show you this!







It was fine last year!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yall watch it! There's a wemens in here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

KMc is gone, and BkW is here. Bet he fegot some pots and pans.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hillbilly?...youre from up this way...have you ever fished Rainbow Springs off 64  durin a blue snow in February?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Come on in, buck1.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> K wanted to show you this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He killed the second one at night and didn't think he needed to record it.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

No k i'm not given it back I'm on here now. Hey the speaker was on and they heard everything.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> K wanted to show you this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea that's the way I was talking about.
Is it that corn coming out of the hole. Yall must have some one baiting across the land line.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> K wanted to show you this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That deer has grown a foot since I last saw it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

That's a corn hole.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey, BkW! Long time no read!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

KD, unless my memory is failing, we NCB is due an award.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy is headed south in a police car headed to trial.


Tell him to keep his mouth shut and call David Ralston...hes a republican senator and lawyer that handles stuff like that. He frum Blueridge


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

k has some pots to finish, err I mean wash... 



Shut-up and wash k


Sorry fellow uselesses he'll be back soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's a corn hole.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

It is my pleasure to award Mr NCHillbilly the rare OABA. Display it with pride Hillbilly. A speech is always welcomed, but not required.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey, Mac2.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> k has some pots to finish, err I mean wash...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is K ok?....you sound kinda strict on him...he said he ruled his roost and didnt do dishes


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is my pleasure to award Mr NCHillbilly the rare OABA. Display it with pride Hillbilly. A speech is always welcomed, but not required.



Tell him bout the dues too, Boss.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yea that's the way I was talking about.
> Is it that corn coming out of the hole. Yall must have some one baiting across the land line.



I killed that one I'll show yawhere it fell.







k found her a hour after the shot. A gator turtle was eating the ear.
He kicked me off his team...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell him bout the dues too, Boss.



Well you know that policemen get free dougnuts Jeff. Just saying.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I killed that one I'll show yawhere it fell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You did know there was an alligator behind you under that log, didn't you.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I killed that one I'll show yawhere it fell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was just looking for an excuse.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Is K ok?....you sound kinda strict on him...he said he ruled his roost and didnt do dishes



What he said was he didn't miss doing the dishes. He always dos his dishes......

He runs things here. Like the lawnmower.washer,drier. all those good thing.

(hes bring me a cool one now)


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> What he said was he didn't miss doing the dishes. He always dos his dishes......
> 
> He runs things here. Like the lawnmower.washer,drier. all those good thing.
> 
> (hes bring me a cool one now)


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You did know there was an alligator behind you under that log, didn't you.



You do know that gator knows better!

I wade that creek fishen, k was afraid to go get it. I did that!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> What he said was he didn't miss doing the dishes. He always dos his dishes......
> 
> He runs things here. Like the lawnmower.washer,drier. all those good thing.
> 
> (hes bring me a cool one now)



Ooohhhh ssssnap K!!!!






I don't think I'd irk a woman with a crossbow either.. She may shoot you in the corn hole.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy just came by with a sack full of photons, said they make his backpack lighter.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy said his clan was planning a big day tomorrow. They gonna roast a goat, shoot some fireworks drink some beer and paly a game of football. One hand touch of course.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

I just noticed how pretty of teeth that deer has.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

You going fishin tomorrow T?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

280bst is here, yall be nice, maybe be will join us.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just noticed how pretty of teeth that deer has.



I'm not sure what to say. Thanks 
k likes em.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope those nice republicans bought some good fireworks to shoot at lake burton friday


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> I hope those nice republicans bought some good fireworks to shoot at lake burton friday



I am sure most of them will ne PFR's.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I'm not sure what to say. Thanks
> k likes em.



I was talking about the deer!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello, 280!


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am sure most of them will ne PFR's.



You left the U out


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

Peanut I have a 20ty ga. & I make a mean podded meat samage. I put the works on it mustard and mayo with a slice of cheese.
Can I have ks place at the dove shoot?


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sup 280?...doin ok today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy is going to a pool party tomorrow, said he hoped it would rain all night and fill up.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

Please.....


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy is going to a pool party tomorrow, said he hoped it would rain all night and fill up.



Tell Billy if it aint full by now...it has a bad leak


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

k is working tomorrow. I'm going to dress-up nice and go to walmart. With his card.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I know 280, hes  from Jackson Co.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Peanut I have a 20ty ga. & I make a mean podded meat samage. I put the works on it mustard and mayo with a slice of cheese.
> Can I have ks place at the dove shoot?



Yep your in! K's out! Or you could bring him along I guess, I'm sure there will be some cleaning to be done.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Billy's upset again..All the good shindigs for tomorrow got canceled .. He ain't gonna make no coin on empty beer cans now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey T.P. thought you might have missed it, but today was old Donkeytoe's birthday. That boy was something else.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yep your in! K's out! Or you could bring him along I guess, I'm sure there will be some cleaning to be done.



He'll wear one of them apron things. He likes that, I tell him the good news.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey 280, I lived in Jackson Co for 30 some odd years. All the out of towners ranked me out.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T.P. thought you might have missed it, but today was old Donkeytoe's birthday. That boy was something else.



DONKEYTOE!!!...that hurt...coulda went all week wifout hearin that. My ex from years ago was Cameltoe,,,,,and that makes me miss her!...


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hey 280, I lived in Jackson Co for 30 some odd years. All the out of towners ranked me out.



Been to the "sidewinder" huh?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T.P. thought you might have missed it, but today was old Donkeytoe's birthday. That boy was something else.



Was you there the night ol' donkeytoe tried to climb the water tower?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Been to the "sidewinder" huh?



Arcade?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nite useless one's! Catch up with yall brite and early! Happy Independence Day!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Was you there the night ol' donkeytoe tried to climb the water tower?



Yeah he didn't get far. When the law got there he threatened to jump and he was only 4' off the ground.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Arcade?



Ill repute in winder....get the countys mixed up..


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

night Pnut!!!


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

nevermind...winder is Barrow co


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Evening Pappy. Have a rough day?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Pappy done went to sleep at the wheel.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> nevermind...winder is Barrow co



I know where its at now. There used to be one in Arcade I frequented in my yout.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I know where its at now. There used to be one in Arcade I frequented in my yout.



Yeah...my bad,,,,forgot about arcade bein a town...i was thinkin about pac man


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

Meds and all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2013)

Lawd have Mercy.....youngsters showed up playin beer pong.

Done got me drankin shots.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Meds and all.



Sweet baby Jesus! What have you and hummdaddy got stirred up in the political forum!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Now Chief you know that beer pong is a young man's game. I found that out the hard way several years ago.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have Mercy.....youngsters showed up playin beer pong.
> 
> Done got me drankin shots.



Drank two for me.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Lonely in here tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Yall useless ones dont forget that we are open for four straight days statring tomorrw. Actually I guess it started today. Somebody follow Billy and supply Pics.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Wish somebody would post a picture of a snake, wondering what kind it was. We never get the good ones.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Lonely in here tonight.



Wrong Talk Forum for that


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

We need snakes to sell memberships.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Bet BKW got a snake she needs to identify. Oh I forgot she done identified that snake of hers.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wish somebody would post a picture of a snake, wondering what kind it was. We never get the good ones.



k gotta pic of a dead snake, we know what kind it is.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Now T done left me alone in here with a Fla woman.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bet BKW got a snake she needs to identify. Oh I forgot she done identified that snake of hers.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

And ks a sleep.


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Sweet baby Jesus! What have you and hummdaddy got stirred up in the political forum!



Cant stand to see a crazy person jumped on...lol. Get me..I dont get upset


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now T done left me alone in here with a Fla woman.



I had to step down and check on pfd in the political forum, they've got him surrounded.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey 44 slow that car down over in the P/F


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Drank two for me.



I did...playin "when the levee breaks" by L Zep now...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Yall better leave Humdaddy alone, you know his wife is a green Beret.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jul 3, 2013)

Should I go tell them

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=751303


----------



## scott44 (Jul 3, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Hey 44 slow that car down over in the P/F



Why?...jus politics


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

I seen Billy at the cemetery today holding flowers in front of a grave and I stopped to check on him. I asked who died and he said, "I ain't got no idea? I got me a date and needed some flowers."


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

scott44 said:


> I did...playin "when the levee breaks" by L Zep now...



Listening to Tom Petty myself.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Listening to Tom Petty myself.



That man could sure drive a race car back in the day!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

KD, got another one draggin in late!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey Bilge, better late than never.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 3, 2013)

Well this old Dawg gonna hit the hay. To slow around here to keep me awake. Yall have a good Independence Day.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 3, 2013)

Me too, KD.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

Saw Billy late last nite, had a .22 loaded with rat shot and a 410. He said he was headed to Mississippi. 

I asked him what for and he said y'all was talking about shooting doves but he heard they had flying fish down there that weighed 50-100 lbs. They shore would be easier to hit than a 3 oz bird.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th and good morning useless ones. 


KD, it ain't snakes but it's a video picture, maybe it will help.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is my pleasure to award Mr NCHillbilly the rare OABA. Display it with pride Hillbilly. A speech is always welcomed, but not required.



I'm afeered to ask what that stands for....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Congrats, Hillbilly!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

Just think what kinda award I coulda won if I'da been sober....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't want to put any pressure on you Hillbilly, as I know it is a lot to take in this early in the morning, but here is an example of an acceptance speech from a new member, and a fine speech at that. Congrats again and display it with pride!



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7896725&postcount=750


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Whewww...is it too early for "hair of the dog" ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2013)

Boys I escaped! It was a ruff nite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Boys I escaped! It was a ruff nite.



I'm almost back to abnormal. Getting ready to do it again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hope Billy's pool filled up, wanna tryout my new floaties.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

What a useless day.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Morning' useless peeps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Got 5 gocart tubes, 2 for each arm, 2 for each leg, and most importantly, one for around my neck to keep my head up.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Boys I escaped! It was a ruff nite.



Shore sounded like it


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok, I have prepared a short statement:

Ahem. Thank you all for coming, I'll try to keep this brief. It is indeed an honor to recieve such a prestigious award. I've always suspected that I was useless, and my wife tells me all the time that I am, but nothing compares to having one's uselessness formally regognized by one's peers and associates. 

After all, as Billy always says, "They's too much blood in my alcohol." I don't know what that has to do with the situation at hand, but it's always good advice to live by, nonetheless. I would thank all the little people who I used as stepping stones to get here to this point, except I don't really want to.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

BTW, I saw Billy come down the road on a riding lawnmower a while ago. He was wearin' a Russian army uniform with one of those big furry hats. Said he got a job workin' security for the fireworks up at the VFW lodge tonight.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

morning Chief, kmc


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Morning' useless peeps.



Mernin, T.P. Had no plans to drink last night, then my daughter showed up with a few friends and needed someone to even the odds with the beer pong. 

Next thing I know they were pourin shots. I told them I would participate, but nobody was leavin this house once it commenced.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Ok, I have prepared a short statement:
> 
> Ahem. Thank you all for coming, I'll try to keep this brief. It is indeed an honor to recieve such a prestigious award. I've always suspected that I was useless, and my wife tells me all the time that I am, but nothing compares to having one's uselessness formally regognized by one's peers and associates.
> 
> After all, as Billy always says, "They's too much blood in my alcohol." I don't know what that has to do with the situation at hand, but it's always good advice to live by, nonetheless. I would thank all the little people who I used as stepping stones to get here to this point, except I don't really want to.



Dang, may be the best speach ever!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Ok, I have prepared a short statement:
> 
> Ahem. Thank you all for coming, I'll try to keep this brief. It is indeed an honor to recieve such a prestigious award. I've always suspected that I was useless, and my wife tells me all the time that I am, but nothing compares to having one's uselessness formally regognized by one's peers and associates.
> 
> After all, as Billy always says, "They's too much blood in my alcohol." I don't know what that has to do with the situation at hand, but it's always good advice to live by, nonetheless. I would thank all the little people who I used as stepping stones to get here to this point, except I don't really want to.



morning Hillbilly and welcome to the club. 

I'm having a hard time seeing my screen to type now. That was such a touching acceptance speech.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> morning Chief, kmc



Mornin, Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I told them I would participate, but nobody was leavin this house once it commenced.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

mornin T


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> BTW, I saw Billy come down the road on a riding lawnmower a while ago. He was wearin' a Russian army uniform with one of those big furry hats. Said he got a job workin' security for the fireworks up at the VFW lodge tonight.



Saw him erecting a big tent/canopy over his pool earlier, said he didn want us to get wet by rain today.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

*Speachless*..Wow Hillbilly, that has raised the bar for future OABA recipients. Many will dislike you for it, so accept the consequences, learn how to handle the jealousy with pride and be proud of the elite group you have joined.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, Jeff C. Hello, Doc.

Just seen Billy come by in a kayak, now he's on a jet ski. He's an idiot.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww...is it too early for "hair of the dog" ?



Crack 4 eggs in a glass and drank them down real quick, chase that with another beer and you'll be good to go.....





















probably to the porcelain


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


>



Thankfully, Billy lives right around the corner, so I can wal.....uh stumble home today.

He did have to pick me up on his ridin lawnmower once when I got lost comin home though.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

BTW, Hillbilly. Did you ever figure out what an OABA was?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Crack 4 eggs in a glass and drank them down real quick, chase that with another beer and you'll be good to go.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoulda made a Bloody Mary.....best hangover drink ever!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Jeff C. Hello, Doc.
> 
> Just seen Billy come by in a kayak, now he's on a jet ski. He's an idiot.



Billy said he was taking that kayak to that fish shooting too. Said that's his lucky crap machine since he caught that big'un last week. Had that 22 and 410 mounted like a Russian tank


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoulda made a Bloody Mary.....best hangover drink ever!



Yes Sir. 

Were the younguns brutal on ya?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

ooooopppppppssssssssssssss , he's back


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2013)

That was a glorious speech Hillbilly.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Howdy Doc! And the rest of the growing useless population .


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

KD's a no show this mornin. He'll be coming up in here all late and stuff.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

hay oops. speaking of which, I think I could bale my yard right about now.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, oops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Yes Sir.
> 
> Were the younguns brutal on ya?



Yeah....this one little girl (almost a second daughter) and my daughter were bad to the bone.  She(neighbor) put one boy to bed  I finally got her in the end though. Made a 2 bouncer to beat her out, she had me down 2 cups-1. The 2 bouncer = a double.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Mornin, oops!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

ut oh, Billy came by and said he's mad as a hornet. Erma Sue dun made a cake and he didn't get to lick the icing bowl.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2013)

I got mine cut right before all this weather but the height/ wet grass did my mower in. Hoping Billy will bring that crapsman by once he's done joy ridin it . Oops says hey TP!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff C...... Hey


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....this one little girl (almost a second daughter) and my daughter were bad to the bone.  She(neighbor) put one boy to bed  I finally got her in the end though. Made a 2 bouncer to beat her out, she had me down 2 cups-1. The 2 bouncer = a double.



That'll teach then to mess wif old folks huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> ut oh, Billy came by and said he's mad as a hornet. Erma Sue dun made a cake and he didn't get to lick the icing bowl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. quiet today.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

oops1 said:


> I got mine cut right before all this weather but the height/ wet grass did my mower in. Hoping Billy will bring that crapsman by once he's done joy ridin it . Oops says hey TP!



I swear, I think I'm in a rain forest here. Planned on cutting it everyday and it's rained everyday but 1  and I was late getting in that day. 

And the farm is over waste high now.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

T must be looking at something else. I wonder what it could be?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> That'll teach then to mess wif old folks huh?



Absolutely, when they saw me hangin by one arm from the garage door track, they knew they were in trouble.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. jus trying to figger out something to do on this rainy 7-4th.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Maybe fishfryer will join us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> T.P. jus trying to figger out something to do on this rainy 7-4th.



Make a water slide for you and the lil one. Billy's got plenty visqueen.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Make a water slide for you and the lil one. Billy's got plenty visqueen.



I done had to drag her out of the back yard this morning. She was out there in her pj's jumping in "muddy puddles" as she calls it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, fishfryer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I done had to drag her out of the back yard this morning. She was out there in her pj's jumping in "muddy puddles" as she calls it.





Tell her they are called 'puddy muddles'.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Where's Pappy??? I need me a lawn mowin machine. Tell him I'm lookin for him if y'all see him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> T.P. jus trying to figger out something to do on this rainy 7-4th.



If it weren't for the pool party Billy's throwin round the corner, don't have any idea what I'd be doin today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

I speck the Boss'll be here soon to hand to out some penalties.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2013)

Guess I will check with y'all later. Happy 4th!!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If it weren't for the pool party Billy's throwin round the corner, don't have any idea what I'd be doin today.



You know what they say, pics, we need pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 4, 2013)

'ave a good one Chief. Probably be tomorrow or Sunday before I'm back. I know I'll get a lot of penalty points and all, but what can I say. Single folks are just more useless than others.

Maybe me and pnut could pool our points and cash them in down at the WW. Along with KD's,........ I mean the clubs card we could play beer pong


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Posting on penalty free holidays before 5 is optional. I would have posted earlier, but i just kept reading and rereading Hillbilly's speech. It was a masterpiece.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> BTW, Hillbilly. Did you ever figure out what an OABA was?



Well, I researched it plumb back to the first'un, but I still ain't figured out what it stands for-I don't read the english so good today.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, Hankus.

NCH, it's the One Armed Billy Award, named after the greatest southerner that we all know and love.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, when they saw me hangin by one arm from the garage door track, they knew they were in trouble.



They should come by fer a prefishin trip contest when I comes up 

Lil bakker, lil likker, lotsa hurt yer soul blues music an more beer than a frige will hold  YEEEEEEEHAAAWWWW  



Whew son I done bout talked myself into a road trip


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Hankus.
> 
> NCH, it's the One Armed Billy Award, named after the greatest southerner that we all know and love.



I tip my beer to ya sir an raise it to yer health


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Billy was in charge of buying fireworks for the family blast tonight. He bought a bunch of cheap ones and then left them on the back of that old truck in the rain last night. Said they saved one box of sparklers. Gonna be a quiet 4th for the clan.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy was in charge of buying fireworks for the family blast tonight. He bought a bunch of cheap ones and then left them on the back of that old truck in the rain last night. Said they saved one box of sparklers. Gonna be a quiet 4th for the clan.



Might be for the best. He would have probably shot somebody's eye out.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy was in charge of buying fireworks for the family blast tonight. He bought a bunch of cheap ones and then left them on the back of that old truck in the rain last night. Said they saved one box of sparklers. Gonna be a quiet 4th for the clan.



well til they try an set off the wet ones with gunfire an molotov cocktails


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

On the first day, God created the dog and said, “Sit all day by the door of your house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. For this I will give you a life span of 20 years.”

The dog said, “That’s a long time to be barking. How about only 10 years and I’ll give you back the other ten?”

And God said that it was good.

On the second day, God created the monkey and said, “Entertain people, do tricks, and make them laugh. For this, I’ll give you a 20-year life span.”

The monkey said, “Monkey tricks for 20 years? That’s a pretty long time to perform. How about I give you back 10 like the dog did?”

And God again said that it was good.

On the third day, God created the cow and said, “You must go into the field with the farmer all day long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer’s family. For this, I will give you a life span of 60 years.”

The cow said, “That’s kind of a tough life you want me to live for 60 years. How about 20 and I’ll give back the other forty?”

And God agreed it was good.

On the fourth day, God created humans and said, “Eat, sleep, play, marry and enjoy your life. For this, I’ll give you twenty years.”

But the human said, “Only 20 years? Could you possibly give me my 20, the 40 the cow gave back, the 10 the monkey gave back, and the 10 the dog gave back. That makes 80.”

“Okay,” said God, “As you wish.”

So, now you know why our first 20 years are spent eating, sleeping, playing, and enjoying ourselves.

For the next 40 years, we slave in the sun to support our family.

The next 10 years, we do monkey tricks to entertain the grandchildren.

And for the last 10 years, we sit on the front porch and bark at everyone.

Life has now been explained to you.

There is no need to thank me for this valuable information. I’m doing it as a public service. If you are looking for me, I will be on the front porch.


Pappy


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks pappy, can ya see me here in the sun from there


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

All we got is a sprinkle here, a downpour there, a sprinkle here, a downpour there.   

Repeat as necessary for flooding


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy was in charge of buying fireworks for the family blast tonight. He bought a bunch of cheap ones and then left them on the back of that old truck in the rain last night. Said they saved one box of sparklers. Gonna be a quiet 4th for the clan.



It won't be after he figures out that he can dry 'em out in the oven. There goes another trailer.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Billy said he planned on throwing some old aerosol cans in the campfire.      He thought that would get things stirred up.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, Pnut. Hello, Mac. Hello, KD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Howdy T.P. Bout to feeze up here on July the fourth. Wet and cold.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Evening MAC and Pnutman.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Billy asked me if the 4th came on the same date every year. I told him every one but leap year then it came when it wanted to.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Watch those Palmettos K there is a rattler under everyone of them


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, K.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sup KD!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Clint Boling was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Sup KD!



Trying to stay warm MAC, think it might snow next. I got to move back to SOWEGA.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

It has rained all day here. Billy is headed over to the shopping center to try and catch a mess of cats under the parking lot lights.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

I know it is July but it is football weather up here.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 4, 2013)

What we need is a quality F5 tornadoe to clean this place up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2013)

Billy & I went bass fishen, Did it in the buff. Wanted to give everyone in the fishen forum to talk about.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> It has rained all day here. Billy is headed over to the shopping center to try and catch a mess of cats under the parking lot lights.



Siad he could get a mess of cats and find a few cars unlocked too.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Yep, reminds me of being in a camper on a rainy October weekend at deer camp.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy Independence Day useless ones!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2013)

He just fired up the grill in the lawn dept. Got the cooks from the grocery end. Sellin hot dogs and a coke cheap....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy & I went bass fishen, Did it in the buff. Wanted to give everyone in the fishen forum to talk about.



I seen the same thing about 35 years ago on Lake Lanier with mom, dad and my sister. They was camped on an island having a good ol' time!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Yep, reminds me of being in a camper on a rainy October weekend at deer camp.



Yep.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Lonzo came by and sold me a box of CD's today for $5. Got a good Steely Dan, two Hendricks and a Pink Floyd that were pretty good. The rest of them were rock music.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yep.



Be nice to be there right now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm fixin to start charging people to pull them out of their driveways!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

I mean it is a strait up bog hole around here!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm fixin to start charging people to pull them out of their driveways!



Practicing for the dove shoot I guess.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Push em back in and tell em to stay home and fix their driveways!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I mean it is a strait up bog hole around here!



You ever thought about growing peanuts under canvas. That's the way they used to raise tobacco down where K lives.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2013)

You should see my bog hole,errr I mean my jobsite. Nasty


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You ever thought about growing peanuts under canvas. That's the way they used to raise tobacco down where K lives.



I've torn down several barns.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I've torn down several barns.



Shaded Tobacco used to be a big thing down your way. Didn't know if that was before your time or not.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Shaded Tobacco used to be a big thing down your way. Didn't know if that was before your time or not.



Yea I aint ever heard of that.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> You should see my bog hole,errr I mean my jobsite. Nasty



Yea I imagine you got a mess!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Yea I aint ever heard of that.



I think KD is getting tobacco confused with marijuana.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think KD is getting tobacco confused with marijuana.



I do get confused easily. But, shaded tobacco was a big deal down that way up through th 60's. It was grown under canvas, and I think it was used mostly for wrapper.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey Pnut, how much rain you had this week?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

Not exact but over 10 in for sure!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey hillbilly! That was a heckuva speech! You truly are useless!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

I 'preciate it! I feel like I'm in good company.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Billy went to North Carolina one time. Said he was hunting for Mayberry, but never did find it. He was upset about it, he really wanted to meet Goober.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello, Pappy. Ya get any rain today?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

Billy told me he could throw a rock faster, farther, and hit more windders than Earnest T.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

It just rained here once today.  It started about 9am. I'll let you know when it quits


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

Ya'll sure are being quiet tonight.  What happened?  Too much barbque today?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Ya'll sure are being quiet tonight.  What happened?  Too much barbque today?



I'm sitting here listening to gunfire shatter the darkness all around Lake Hartwell. Not sure what is going on? I'm in the bathroom now curled up in the corner. I hope its not the Trayvon riots I've been hearing about.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope Jeff C. hasn't fell in the pool.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

I wonder where fiddy is? I bet him and Billy are out ruttin' up a dirt road tonight. They'll probably call Pnut to pull them out of a ditch before the night is over.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm sitting here listening to gunfire shatter the darkness all around Lake Hartwell. Not sure what is going on? I'm in the bathroom now curled up in the corner. I hope its not the Trayvon riots I've been hearing about.



I believe it is.  You need me to come over with some guns to shoot back at them? Ever time you see one of them lights, just take a pop at it.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I believe it is.  You need me to come over with some guns to shoot back at them? Ever time you see one of them lights, just take a pop at it.



I ain't seen a light yet? The most boring fireworks I ain't ever seen. But yeah, brang some firepower and we'll join in with 'em.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Sounds like WW3 here. Didn't know there was enough money in this little town to buy that many firworks.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

How big do you want to go with the firepower?  .22lr to .44 mag available in handguns... .17 to 30-06 available in long gun  .410 to 12 mag available in scatterguns.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2013)

beer'30 lasted 14 hours, an Billy never did come by to help. He were fishin too hard I guess


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2013)

Me n Billy played LRC tonight .. For those that don't know.. It's a dice game.. 




We fixin ta go to the Shoe Show n make it rain!!!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2013)

That's the luckiest one armed sap sucker I've ever met!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Never heard of LRC


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> How big do you want to go with the firepower?  .22lr to .44 mag available in handguns... .17 to 30-06 available in long gun  .410 to 12 mag available in scatterguns.



I'd say bring 'em all Pappy, we may have a Zombie apocalypse on our hands.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

oops1 said:


> That's the luckiest one armed sap sucker I've ever met!!!



Don't you know that Billy owns 5 or 6 sets for loaded dice.  It ain't that Billy is that lucky, as you are that gullible.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

oops, what's them brown stains on ur swimmin' trunks?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Don't you know that Billy owns 5 or 6 sets for loaded dice.  It ain't that Billy is that lucky, as you are that gullible.



Billy was a pretty good card shark, back when he had two sleeves he could hide cards in.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

Billy just came by here trying to sell me some super magnum sparklers. I bought them where he wouldn't drank all my beer! I got to looking at them and they had 6013 wrote on them!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'd say bring 'em all Pappy, we may have a Zombie apocalypse on our hands.



You up for a 300 blk out, with infra red and about 2k rounds of 150 gr shells?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy just came by here trying to sell me some super magnum sparklers. I bought them where he wouldn't drank all my beer! I got to looking at them and they had 6013 wrote on them!



Those are junk, Pnut. I have some 6022's that are the bomb!! I'll let 'em  go cheap too!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Never heard of LRC



Ery body starts with 3 ones.. Roll three dice. The dice have L C R and a 3 dots.. Whatever you get.. You send your money that'a way.. Dots are a keep.. We callem nuts.. Always holler.. Get dem nuts.. Anyho.. Whoever es got the stack of ones at the end wins.. Hence me n Billy goin to tha shoe show.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You up for a 300 blk out, with infra red and about 2k rounds of 150 gr shells?



Brang it!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy just came by here trying to sell me some super magnum sparklers. I bought them where he wouldn't drank all my beer! I got to looking at them and they had 6013 wrote on them!



those are just general purpose sparklers... if you want magnum sparklers, you got to get those 7018.  Those 5/32 ones throw some real sparks.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Don't you know that Billy owns 5 or 6 sets for loaded dice.  It ain't that Billy is that lucky, as you are that gullible.



That would explain all our winnins


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Those are junk, Pnut. I have some 6022's that are the bomb!! I'll let 'em  go cheap too!



The ones he sold me had 7018 wrote on them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Brang it!



My zombie stash. lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

If it is close in work, I prefer my .40 Ruger with the lazer.  Or the .44 Redhawk with the red dot. Wish it were infra red.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Somebody aint gonna need them sparklers, Billy sold me a nice Lincoln welder today.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

Its gotta be verified zombies for the blackout... Stupid rounds are a buck each. I gotta get my XL650 set up and churning out rounds.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody aint gonna need them sparklers, Billy sold me a nice Lincoln welder today.



I gotta go check the lock on the shop.  BRB!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> oops, what's them brown stains on ur swimmin' trunks?



Thank that's probably doo doo..  Not fo sho tho.. Oops out .. The mans makin me work in the am. Y'all keep it useless


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey oops is Granny's seafood still open?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Somebody aint gonna need them sparklers, Billy sold me a nice Lincoln welder today.



Good! Glad it wasn't a miller!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope these idiots up the road run out of fireworks pretty soon. They aint the brightest people in the world to start with. Is it a requirment for every little community in the Country to have some people live close to them that have no visible means of income and an endless supply of relatives and wild youngins?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

I think my neigbors are McDurddlesons.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

well, the shop is still locked, but I am wondering if Billy found another way in. He is the climbingest rascal for being 1 armed.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think my neigbors are McDurddlesons.



You better pray it ain't so.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hope these idiots up the road run out of fireworks pretty soon. They aint the brightest people in the world to start with. Is it a requirment for every little community in the Country to have some people live close to them that have no visible means of income and an endless supply of relatives and wild youngins?



Yes! I'm pretty sure they are bred up and shipped out from rite hear in chula.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You better pray it ain't so.



It kills me, they are mostly young, and none of them ever work, just keep having kids and trading cars. How do people get by doing nothing?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

QUOTE=peanutman04;7916316]Yes! I'm pretty sure they are bred up and shipped out from rite hear in chula.[/QUOTE]


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It kills me, they are mostly young, and none of them ever work, just keep having kids and trading cars. How do people get by doing nothing?



You, I, Pappy, Pnut, oops, K, MAC, fiddy, NCHillbilly, and others pay them to live.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You, I, Pappy, Pnut, oops, K, MAC, fiddy, NCHillbilly, and others pay them to live.



Guess you are right T. We need to go back in time where if you dont work you dont get paid. These people have a truck there every week from rent a furniture place, delivering something new.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> You, I, Pappy, Pnut, oops, K, MAC, fiddy, NCHillbilly, and others pay them to live.



Eggzactly! And can't do nothing about it!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Guess I am just behind times.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

Braves suck. I don't know how they in first place cause everytime I watch them, they loose


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Well they did win 5 in a row before they lost 2 in a row to a very bad team. They out after one round of the playoffs if they get that far. They cant hit because they swing for the fence and strike out more than any other team in major league baseball


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey, Mako17.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

I ain't to high on ol' Freddie Gonzales as a manager either!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Mako was gone before I saw him.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

I mite not be on much the rest of the weekend. I'm going to watch it rain in a different place.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

Mako still here! Speak ol' Mako!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

MAC is up kinda late tonight.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dang its 11:00! C yall later!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Night Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Aint but 10 oclock in Ky.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

Fellas, I'm gonna let y'all have it. I got a bedtime story to read then I'm out for the night. Catch y'all tomorrow. Peace.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> MAC is up kinda late tonight.



Can't sleep with all these people shooting off fireworks and my dogs barking.
I'm ready to hurt someone. I gotta work tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

The Red River is rising


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Can't sleep with all these people shooting off fireworks and my dogs barking.
> I'm ready to hurt someone. I gotta work tomorrow!



Bout time to retire MAC.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Can't sleep with all these people shooting off fireworks and my dogs barking.
> I'm ready to hurt someone. I gotta work tomorrow!



I got to listen to this for I dont know how long. The Idiots shooting them down the road dont know what working tomorrow means. I got to be loading cows by 7 in the morning.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bout time to retire MAC.



I'm gone too! See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Pnut goes to bed but he dont sign off.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pnut goes to bed but he dont sign off.



I think when he says "going to bed", it means tilting his head forward on the keyboard.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I think when he says "going to bed", it means tilting his head forward on the keyboard.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

I wonder if people can buy fireworks with food stamps?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Who knows maybe they have firework stamps now.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 4, 2013)

EFT cards now.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey oops is Granny's seafood still open?



Yes sir it's still there.. Only ate there once and left smellin like a fry daddy .


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

top of the morning to ya!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> Dang its 11:00! C yall later!



It's 8:40 AM now, I been drankin' coffee (STRONG COFFEE) since 6:00 AM and I'm still asleep.

I wonder if Chief will make me a bloody mary..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> It's 8:40 AM now, I been drankin' coffee (STRONG COFFEE) since 6:00 AM and I'm still asleep.
> 
> I wonder if Chief will make me a bloody mary..



Billy said, He's more useless than that!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

I think Jeff C and Billy got into the good stuff last night. I heard Billy say he was never gonna drank again.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Billy said, He's more useless than that!



mornin bud. My body is telling my brain that no matter what I think, I am not 25 anymore. I think I may go back to bed and try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Mornin fellers.....getting ready to make a Bloody Mary. Doc, youon't one?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello, hdm03.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

Morning, T.P. I never know when you are here.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Morning, T.P. I never know when you are here.



I'm everywhere. Morning, K.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm everywhere. Morning, K.



But I don't see that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Bloody Mary down the hatch, followed by a couple fish sammiches. Bout time to commence drankin again, ain't it?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Maybe a salty Dawg would do it. I would make one if I had some gin and some grapefruit juice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe a salty Dawg would do it. I would make one if I had some gin and some grapefruit juice.



BM and a couple cold ones have done the trick so far!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BM and a couple cold ones have done the trick so far!



I'm glad I read back a few post, I thought the BM referred to something else, then I wondered what you was doing with the cold ones.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm glad I read back a few post, I thought the BM referred to something else, then I wondered what you was doing with the cold ones.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I'm glad I read back a few post, I thought the BM referred to something else, then I wondered what you was doing with the cold ones.



He scared me too T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Think I'm on a binge!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Oops there he is


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Howdy K.. You doin alright today?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello, oops. You get them shorts cleaned up?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Watch it boys! Bander is here!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'm on a binge!



Them are fun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Watch it boys! Bander is here!



He's got plenty prospects here.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, oops. You get them shorts cleaned up?



Naw.. Stain removin's women's work.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello, Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Them are fun.



Gotta call in to Hankus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hello, Jeff C.



Hey, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta call in to Hankus.



All right! A buddy bender!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Howdy K.. You doin alright today?



Doing good oops. We are getting some much needed rain up here. Thinking rh may be in the vicinity.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Saw Billy down at the IGA buying a bottle of olives. He said Jeff invited him over for Bloody Marys and he felt like he should do his part.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> All right! A buddy bender!



Weather pending...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

I need some goats, if y'all see Billy let him know.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

For milking or riding? I know a feller that can get you either one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> For milking or riding? I know a feller that can get you either one.



I need a herd, can't get this grass cut.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

What thread is this?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What thread is this?



Choosing the proper tool for the job thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't ax me, bro!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Choosing the proper tool for the job thread.



I've need to fence in some penguins and I can only use wooden fence. What tools I'm gon need?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I've need to fence in some penguins and I can only use wooden fence. What tools I'm gon need?



The main tool you will need will be a draft horse. The rest of the tools can be made with common household chemicals and a worn out truck tire.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> The main tool you will need will be a draft horse.


Now I gotta feed a horse too? What the heck do they eat?



> The rest of the tools can be made with common household chemicals and a worn out truck tire.



 I got all that stuff on the back porch right now.

thanks for the advice T.P.!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Send the goats!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

Half of these commits make no sense, What bothers me some do make sense.......


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

Afternoon T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Afternoon T.P.



Doin good, how are you?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin good, how are you?



Purdy good, thanks for axin'.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

When you going to clean dem ducks!

I'm fisen to get fine as frog hair. Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> When you going to clean dem ducks!
> 
> I'm fisen to get fine as frog hair. Jeff.



You and me bof!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You and me bof!



Every time I drink 1 I put 3 empty from the picknic table in a bag for billy. This could go on for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> When you going to clean dem ducks!
> 
> I'm fisen to get fine as frog hair. Jeff.



He claims those Ducks dont stink any more.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> When you going to clean dem ducks!


They gotta set up for a few mo days till they get good'an tender.


KyDawg said:


> He claims those Ducks dont stink any more.


They dont' stank KD, they're as good as the day we kilt'em.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He claims those Ducks dont stink any more.



Or any less


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> They gotta set up for a few mo days till they get good'an tender.
> 
> They dont' stank KD, they're as good as the day we kilt'em.



You have just got used to them Strang.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello, K. Afternoon, other useless gentlemen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

t.p. said:


> hello, k. Afternoon, other useless gentlemen.



aft, t.p.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> aft, t.p.



Heyyyyyy, I capitalized dat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> aft, t.p.



Take that back, think I will wait to you digest your supper to say HI!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Take that back, think I will wait to you digest your supper to say HI!



 Dang! You and Hankus come up here and run Billy off the neighbors dock. He's the loudest son of a chicken I've ever heard. He's probably 200 yards away and I can hear every word he's saying.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Dang! You and Hankus come up here and run Billy off the neighbors dock. He's the loudest son of a chicken I've ever heard. He's probably 200 yards away and I can hear every word he's saying.



Now you really tempting me, T.P.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

son of a chicken?   hhhmm... gotta think about that one for a while.

I'll be back when I am done thinking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> son of a chicken?   hhhmm... gotta think about that one for a while.
> 
> I'll be back when I am done thinking.



Hurry back, Pappy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm thinkin he's a crowin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Billy been sharing some of his mushrooms with them squirrels out in his yard.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

I didn't know billy ate mushrooms!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I didn't know billy ate mushrooms!



You didn't think he was born that way did you?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Billy's buddy is coming over to his trailer tonight. They gonna have some beers and talk about squirrels smoking peace pipes.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Might mosey on down to the Hitching Post. Heard they had a new cook that knew how to prepare a good steak. Might just ease down there and try one. Yeah that's what I'll do,


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy's buddy is coming over to his trailer tonight. They gonna have some beers and talk about squirrels smoking peace pipes.



Hope it aint Horace Tilley. You know what happens when dem 2 get together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Just saw that Van go by with a hole in the muffler and plastic duct-taped on the winders.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Did it have a heart-shaped bubble window in the back?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did it have a heart-shaped bubble window in the back?



Naw, but the rear end was almost draggin.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Billy was out in his yard this afternoon when I came by welding some spikes to the front of his 2wd truck. Said he was going deer hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Billy was out in his yard this afternoon when I came by welding some spikes to the front of his 2wd truck. Said he was going deer hunting.



Said he was tired of hitting deer and and not killing them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

Hes' got a dash board cam. Shows impact & they don't Roll under truck.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds like yall need some rain down that way K


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

Just saw a copper head in the yard and he got away. Yea we need some rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

I asked Billy how he met his 4th wife. He said he met her at his 3rd wifes Birthday party.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Anybody seen fiddy? He been pretty useless here lately.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Oops, there he is.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Billy started up his new business today.. He's such an entrepreneur


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

I been thinking bout that son of a chicken stuff.  I don't think I got my head wrapped around it yet.  If he is a son of a chicken, wouldn't that make him son of a rooster too?  In fact, wouldn't that make him a rooster?   Now I has seen Billy, and he just don't have the hair comb for a rooster, unless he is one of those round heads. 

and what about spurs?  Does Billy have any spurs?

I gotta think about this some more.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Family time in the ER.. Little oops cut her hand.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

She's in high spirits though


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

I want the, Errrrr I mean my friend wants the good stuff.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

oops, little oops had a big oops.  hope she is better soon.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Dang, li'l oops! That hurts me!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

oops, are you looking for weed in the waiting room?


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Been here a while.. I've looked at lots of things.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

any cute nurses?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Post pics of the nurses.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

My wife..


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

well... post her picture.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

ne ga pappy said:


> well... Post her picture.



x2!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 5, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=263998

LOLs


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

sure is taking a long time to post up one little ole picture.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=263998
> 
> LOLs



She don't look like a nurse to me.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

All did.. Back to uselessness


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

that'll leave a mark.

how did she do it?


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Here she be...hope billy don't try n steal her from me.. He's quite the charmer.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey yall! Its raining over here at little occmulgee too!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Went crazy durin the shots in the cut.. She's good to go now. Thanks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 5, 2013)

Plain to see you married above your grade.  You better keep a sharp look out for Billy. He is a sneaky one,  and a ladies charmer too.  

Why one time, I saw Billy leave the WW with over 1/2 the waitresses behind him.  Said he couldn't understand why they wanted to hurt him so badly. Just cause he talked them into buying him drinks thinking he had hit the lottery. He did have a $1 winning scratch off card he promised to split with all them.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Ya' done good, oops.





oops1 said:


> Went crazy durin the shots in the cut.. She's good to go now. Thanks



Can't say as I blame her. Only two thangs I'm afeared of in life. One is crazy women and the other is needles.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks y'all.. Got discharged .. Ill holler back when we get home


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Ya' done good, oops.
> 
> Can't say as I blame her. Only two thangs I'm afeared of in life. One is crazy women and the other is needles.



You sckeered of needles T? I could said something...........



































something...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Dang oops, sorry to see that about lil oops!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Thanks y'all.. Got discharged .. Ill holler back when we get home



Hate to see that oops, but glad she's ok bud. I been there with my youngest when she was about the same age as yours. Dog tore her hand up pretty bad, so I know what y'all went through.

Best wishes and prayers on a speedy recovery for the tot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hankus in da house....let da drankin commence!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

why don't y'all do something useless in here for a change.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> why don't y'all do something useless in here for a change.



We're makin beer cans useless one at a time!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We're makin beer cans useless one at a time!



I Heared DAT!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

hay pnut and Chief...... I ain't drankin tonight, ....... well not yet anyway.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

looks like KD went down to the Waffle House, I mean the Wagon Hitch to get a steak. Shore sounds good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> hay pnut and Chief...... I ain't drankin tonight, ....... well not yet anyway.



Evenin Doc, what are you waitin on?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I Heared DAT!



Evenin, P-nut.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Doc, what are you waitin on?



Feeling punnie kinda. Might be coming down wif sumting. Don't know for shore tho.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Dang oops I hate it about the boo boo. I see that you did out kick your coverage though.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello, KD.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Steak at the HP weren't no good. They got Lonzo grilling out back and he was half drunk. I ordered mine medium rare, it was burnt.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Howdy T.P., how did the fat man do with noodle?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Everybody sign off when I sign in? I know what yall doing.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Everybody sign off when I sign in? I know what yall doing.



I think they run when they see us coming KD.......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Steak at the HP weren't no good. They got Lonzo grilling out back and he was half drunk. I ordered mine medium rare, it was burnt.



Next time order it raw and it'll be med rare..


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Evening Doc


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy T.P., how did the fat man do with noodle?



Not sure, KD. I had to go inside I couldn't take anymore of the drunk loud Billy-lookin guy telling jokes 200 yards away.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Howdy Pappy


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

howdy KD


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Not sure, KD. I had to go inside I couldn't take anymore of the drunk loud Billy-lookin guy telling jokes 200 yards away.



Been flooding here and it stopped for 3 minutes and the Einstiens down the road still have fireworks left.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

I Belive 5 Billys live down there.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been flooding here and it stopped for 3 minutes and the Einstiens down the road still have fireworks left.



I'm convinced they just shooting guns around here. I ain't seen the first fireworks yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Basham said they should outlaw fireworks. I think that is how he lost his thumbs.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 5, 2013)

Are me and Billy the only ones sick of all this rain?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Billy got poison oak. Said he never put his hand on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

I ask Billy how he met his fifth wife. He said he met her at he and his 4th wifes 1st anniversary party.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Mighty useless in here tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Cant make people type if they dont wont to T.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

How you doin' tonight, KD?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

At least the rain has stopped the July 5th fireworks  again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Just you and me tonight T.P.  I think I will call Billy and see if I can get some new material.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Yep, they've finally quit around here too. Hopefully they'll be no July 6th gunfire show.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just you and me tonight T.P.  I think I will call Billy and see if I can get some new material.



He's probably too drunk to talk at this time of night.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Bout time for a road trip over toward the Georgia S.C. Line.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Brang-it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Stopped raining for a few minutes and the fireworks are on again.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Raining again here too. I don't know as I ever remember a July this wet.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Gonna show up down that way T. It is on my Bucket list. Course my bucket leaks. Billy shot at it one night, thought it was a turtle.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Gonna show up down that way T. It is on my Bucket list. Course my bucket leaks. Billy shot at it one night, thought it was a turtle.



Hopefully in the next few months I'll be back at the casa-da-t.p., and I'll extend the same offer for you and the wife that you offered me. Lots of dirt roads still around there too.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello, Mac.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

I love me some dirt roads. That is where I kilt most of my deer. At night of course.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

What up tonight MAC?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

KD, you run MAC off?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Think I will Penalize MAC 500 points for showing up and not posting.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Rain......fireworks......... rain..........fireworks.......... wife's baking a cake..........rain


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Penalty against MAC has been removed.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C is here now. I wonder if he will type anything?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

I put Hankus to bed....that ought to be worth a couple billion points!


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will Penalize MAC 500 points for showing up and not posting.



Flagrant penalization!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I put Hankus to bed....that ought to be worth a couple billion points!



Did ya have to carry him, or just leave him where he fell?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Flagrant penalization!



Citizens arrest, You dont have a pfd with you on the river MAC


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Evening Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Did ya have to carry him, or just leave him where he fell?



Naw, but he stood at the base of the stairwell ponderin the ascent for a minit er two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff.



Evenin, Bossman, and various useless gents!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, but he stood at the base of the stairwell ponderin the ascent for a minit er two.



Tryin to figure out a plan of attack, eh?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Citizens arrest, You dont have a pfd with you on the river MAC



Flagrant penalizations and citizens arrests........ I'm gonna need that lawyer now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Tryin to figure out a plan of attack, eh?



Exactly, tryin to figger out which side to lean towards.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

I know I am changing the subject, but am I the only one that despises that stupid Flo on those progressive Insurance commercials.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Billy said she was HAWWWT!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Flagrant penalizations and citizens arrests........ I'm gonna need that lawyer now.



I give up, cause I'm afraid you will hire "No Thumbs" Basham.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Billy said she was HAWWWT!



But what does MAC say?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Is he/she qualified?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Nah, I think she's hot in a strange kinda way.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> But what does MAC say?



No.comment


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

I've always loved brunettes though. That may be why I always end up with blondes and bomb with them.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey, I do have a brunette daughter though!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Flo looks like Billy's second wife.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Billy said Jeff stole his whole bottle of Olives, and he only got 5 bloody mary's out of the deal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Billy said Jeff stole his whole bottle of Olives, and he only got 5 bloody mary's out of the deal.



Ate most of'em.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay guys I am gonna hit the hay. See yall useless ones tomorrow. If yall see Billy tell him I said duh huh.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 5, 2013)

Well gennamen, I guess ima gonna call it a night. Hope to read you men tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

oops sho does have a purty wife, think he outkicked his coverage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Okay guys I am gonna hit the hay. See yall useless ones tomorrow. If yall see Billy tell him I said duh huh.





T.P. said:


> Well gennamen, I guess ima gonna call it a night. Hope to read you men tomorrow.



I'm gonna do the same fellows, Hank done beat me to the punch. Thinks he is gonna outfish me.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

Anybody missing a car. I think Billy got a new ride from someone


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

I just saw Billy walking a fish down the road on a leash. Said it needed the excersize.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Saw Billy launchin his boat today. Pulled aluminum boat out the back of truck onto cement ramp, turned truck around and pushed boat into lake with front bumper.

Moanin boyz!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Marnin' Jeff C, Doc and MAC.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Hankus find his way back downstairs, Jeff C?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Mernin, T.P., Doc, and MAC.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hankus find his way back downstairs, Jeff C?



Yeah, but he wasn't all that enthusiastic about it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

mernin Chief, TP, Mac, Pappy. Looks like we gunna have to penalize the Boss


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Lay him out a plate of over eeasssy eggs and runny grits and a glass of beer with a side of stick of butter on the side. That'll get him going.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Lay him out a plate of over eeasssy eggs and runny grits and a glass of beer with a side of stick of butter on the side. That'll get him going.



Should, just make sure the hallway ain't blocked


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

I think we can close this one out real quick.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

hay Chief, you nev'r did post pics of the pool party?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> hay Chief, you nev'r did post pics of the pool party?



Most aren't postable.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Most aren't postable.



See, that just makes me angry. You shouldn't have even responded if that was the only answer you had.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> See, that just makes me angry. You shouldn't have even responded if that was the only answer you had.



Knew y'all wouldn like it, but it is the truf. They were kinda similar to Doc's.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Knew y'all wouldn like it, but it is the truf. They were kinda similar to Doc's.



That's it. I will no longer post in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's it. I will no longer post in here.



Now you talkin bout major penalty points.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Belly is full, now it is nap time.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Most aren't postable.





Jeff C. said:


> Knew y'all wouldn like it, but it is the truf. They were kinda similar to Doc's.



PM's and emails


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's it. I will no longer post in here.



You're too useless to quit now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Wonder where everyone is this morning? Guess they all must be sleeping late today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder where everyone is this morning? Guess they all must be sleeping late today.



Had a good nap.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Been at the in laws since 12:30.



I really want to go home.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Met Billy down the road. He had some guy with him in an old camo Jeep. He introduced him as his husband in law. Siad it was his 2nd wifes's husband. The second wife was sitting in the back seat. He had been arrow head hunting and tried to sell me 2 pieces of broken flint. I gave them 2 beers and they took off.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy says he likes all this rain.. Errybody's inside so it makes for good plunderin... You soggy or dry today K?


----------



## oops1 (Jul 6, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Been at the in laws since 12:30.
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to go home.



That's where I'm headin and I'm poutin the whole way


----------



## oops1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sup Kmc?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

help,


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Billy says he likes all this rain.. Errybody's inside so it makes for good plunderin... You soggy or dry today K?



Soggy, we had 5" of rain last night. I was out most of the morning looking after the cows. Had 3 calves born in the flood and was afraid they might drown on me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

No connection, Help, Help (911)


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

What ta do Help


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> help,



Meet me at the Bonefish grill, I will spot you a 10, and buy you a light lunch and 2 beers.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

We are ubder,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Save your selfs.......................................


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

O Igot a connection. We O K


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2013)

Whew,,


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Home from the in laws. Need to find something useless to do. Any suggestions?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Home from the in laws. Need to find something useless to do. Any suggestions?



We like to sit oustside and count cars sometimes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Bottom just fell out somthin fierce here.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Repo man just went by pulling a hearse! Wonder if there was anything in the back?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Repo man just went by pulling a hearse! Wonder if there was anything in the back?



Maybe the guy stiffed them on the loan.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Is there a Doctor in the house?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe the guy stiffed them on the loan.



Of corpse he did. Now he is trying to bury his sorrows


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Of corpse he did. Now he is trying to bury his sorrows



He told his wife the payments were killing him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Wonder where T.P. is?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

I wish supper would get done. I is hungry.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I wish supper would get done. I is hungry.



You could go in there and help Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Turkeypaw come on in here and get yourself an OABA.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

it ain't my job.  lol  

I can say that in here.  course if I want her to know that I said it, I will tell her myself.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

Whats a turkeypaw?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> it ain't my job.  lol
> 
> I can say that in here.  course if I want her to know that I said it, I will tell her myself.



You Type big.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

I told her what I wanted to eat, and how I wanted it cooked. What more could she ask for?  I mean goodness, I have already done half the work


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You Type big.



Kinda like a Turkey Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

You ought to watch what I type when she ain't home.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda like a Turkey Pappy.



Is that something like a turkey sammich?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder where T.P. is?



Searching for a follow up to all the hearse jokes


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Searching for a follow up to all the hearse jokes



Think we beat that one to death MAC.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Yall ran turkeypaw off.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think we beat that one to death MAC.



You are on the ball. I'll go find turkeypaw
and try to bring him back


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think we beat that one to death MAC.



Dead as a door nail.  Reckon we can bury it in the annuls of history?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> That's it. I will no longer post in here.





KyDawg said:


> Wonder where T.P. is?



...


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

What up T? Somebody make you mad?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Found Turkeypaw. He's on page 760 of the members list.
He's got quite the profile and a lot of friends.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

MAC2 said:


> Found Turkeypaw. He's on page 760 of the members list.
> He's got quite the profile and a lot of friends.



Maybe he knows Billy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

We got to close this one out, maybe T.P. will post in the new one.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff C needs some serious talking to, KD. He has pics and refuses to share with the gang.


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe he knows Billy.



Or TP!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Pappy we had a flood here last night and I had 3 brand new calves on the ground this morning. Wish if would rain every night I could get rich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Just saw two spotted fawns and a doe come through the yard, Billy wouldn far behind'em sneakin with a shotgun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C needs some serious talking to, KD. He has pics and refuses to share with the gang.



I'm skeered Boss will give me some points.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C needs some serious talking to, KD. He has pics and refuses to share with the gang.



Let me check the rule book T and see if I can find something to penalize him for. I may have to add a paragraph or so to it, but I will get him.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

Gee, we had a flood, and I don't have any calves... wonder if they got washed downstream?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff C penalized 500 points for refusing to share his toys, uh I mean pics.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

We need to have a meeting of the membership and vote on how bad we want to get jeffsey fer not sharing


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

I think he needs to be penalized 500 more for not being at the meeting to decide his punishment for not sharing


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Who gonna open the next one?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

who gets the last post and who is opening up the new one?


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I think he needs to be penalized 500 more for not being at the meeting to decide his punishment for not sharing



I'll second that.


 All in favor say EYE


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

aye


----------



## MAC2 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll pass


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2013)

Will pics of Hankus do?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm not mad anymore. I spent the afternoon down at a buddy's house and he had a July 6th party. I ain't never seen so many drunk, half-nekkid chics in my life.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

I will open the new one


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Will pics of Hankus do?



Is he nekkid?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

fried squash is good


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

Fried okra and green tomatoes are too


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

New thread is open, but let get all the use out of this one we can.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 6, 2013)

We can save me, I mean the club money that way.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 6, 2013)

Billy was here.


----------

